# NEW YORK CITY | The ultimate city



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Really enjoyed all the pictures. Great city, great skyline and old/new architecture.


----------



## almeidaneto (Jan 9, 2010)

NY é um cidade incrível, simplesmente deslumbrante e com uma densidade marcante


----------



## Lucas_Adriano (Feb 22, 2010)

super pics!!
but the NY subway (in quality, not the size, in the photos) i think is worse than brazilian subways(I vistited only Sao Paulo)
but NY is NY
no coments


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, the cosmetic quality of NY subway is appalling, but it's effective and works 24/7. It has to do with being very old (100 years)


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Roosevelt Island station


















Shots from and of the Roosevelt Island


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

look for urban, and you'll find new york city... it really is the ultimate city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos once again from New York city


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It's hard to get enough of this city, will hopefully visit this year!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots of a fantastic city. I hope to return to New York sometime as I haven't been there since before 9-11! You show amazingly just how diverse the city is, and the city's older buildings in particular, are very attractive. Some of those European'esque' buildings are gorgeous; what a shame that buildings just aren't built with that much care nowadays.

I do however think that classing a city as 'ultimate' is a bit premature, especially when it's your own. I agree that New York is the ultimate city for, say, skyscrapers or even in the whole USA but, worldwide, not.


----------



## Coolkenneth (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, fantastic photos! New York keeps surprising, even if you saw thousand photos. You can't get enough of New York. 

I love the diverse buildings in New York, in Brussels all skyscrapers are the same. We don't have those beautiful buildings like the ESB, woolworth building, etc. I love NYC! New York is really THE city. If you think about skyscrapers, you think about NY.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you. By including the word _ultimate _I intended to convey how this city's diversity encompasses, to varying degrees, traits of other great cities, not to pompously declare that it is better than all.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

That is one beautiful ass that truly deserves being showcased in a museum 2,000 years after it was carved! She could sit on my face for an eternity! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Not the lexicon one would generally assume Robert Walpole to employ at his service :lol:


----------

